# Hard to find 200sx "smoke" corners



## 1996 200SX SE-R (Feb 4, 2004)

Hello all. I am new to the forum. I am looking for the smoke colored corner lenses for my 1996 200sx. I have been all over my state and most of the web looking for these parts. Can anybody point me in the right direction or know anybody selling these parts.


----------



## Inspectadeck24 (Jan 14, 2004)

you could do it youself


----------



## 1996 200SX SE-R (Feb 4, 2004)

that would be a first for me. how is it done?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

just the corners?

why not the whole thing


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving thread to the correct section.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i believe he talking about the stealth corners..


----------



## 1996 200SX SE-R (Feb 4, 2004)

yes the pic shown does have the corners that i am looking for. any additional info on how to get these stealth corners would be great!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

email me at [email protected] or im me.

thanks.


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> email me at [email protected] or im me.
> 
> thanks.


how much are these lights? who makes them?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

email me..

i dont want to get in trouble with the moderators about advertising or such.


----------



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> just the corners?
> 
> why not the whole thing


way to old skool for my liking, they sell a spray at some pep boys and auto zone's that will smoke the lenses out with a little more style and finesse :thumbup:


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Its cheaper to get a set of clear corners. heat them up in the oven, which gets the glue soft, take the lense off. Then paint the chrome piece gloss black. Wait for it to dry, heat the corner lights getting the glue soft again, then place the lense. Wait for it to cool and youre done.


----------

